# Dynojets??



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

So i did try to post in the jetting section but dosnt look like it's working so ill just try here. I read about everybody's modification and jets size but im kinda lost. I checked on the dynojet page and they only have one kit for the brute...stage1. From what i read, a stage 2 would be needed but it dosnt say what are the jet size etc...I dont want a buy a 85$ kit that's not gonna be good. Should i go whit the kit or something more specific would be needed?? Thanks!!


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

You need Keihin jets. Do not buy dynojet, they don't work well wirh brute carbs.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Jets are jets there are no differences.. only difference is the sizes vs labeled numbers are different compared to keihin.

Ill put it simple, some people don't like the needles that come with the dynojet kit, and some do. But really.. for the price you might as well just buy the individual jets you need.

either $85 for jets (only will need a few out of the entire box to jet it properly) and 2 needles you may or may not like.

Id order the individual main jets you need, some surrounding ones in case your off, and 2 40s pilots. You may or may not need the pilots depending. but at 2$-4$ a jet.. might as well get them and be done with it.


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

how do i know which jet to use? I look thrue the post where people tell what they have and all that but nobody have the same as me. Any suggestion??


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

All your signature says is full HMF and filter, im sure there is information on that. Id say 134-138 dyno front, and 138-142 dyno rear if you have a 2" snorkel itll be the lower numbers, if stock itll be the higher but that's just a guess. Nobody over the net can do your jetting for you there are way to many variables.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Jets are jets there are no differences.. only difference is the sizes vs labeled numbers are different compared to keihin.


If you say so.


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks!! JAKEDOGG... What would make a difference whit the jets?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Jets are jets there are no differences.. only difference is the sizes vs labeled numbers are different compared to keihin.
> 
> Ill put it simple, some people don't like the needles that come with the dynojet kit, and some do. But really.. for the price you might as well just buy the individual jets you need.
> 
> ...


Agreed^ The jets are the same Klein and Dynojet just use a different numbering system I think its flow rate compared to decibel I never had any problems with the DJ needles I liked the adjustabilty with the clips versus having to shim the OEM needles. And were Waddaman told you to start should be right on if you change your exhaust to a full Big Gun or Muzzy you'll be able to run the front and rear a little closer together. Here's a jet comparison chart that cross references the jet size numbers.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

brutequebec said:


> Thanks!! JAKEDOGG... What would make a difference whit the jets?


The taper of the jet orfice. Every manufacturer is a little different. It's a proven fact that brute carbs are easier to tune in with OEM jets and needles. If you go to the hmf site, it recommends the jet sizes you need.

Hmf recommends 155f 165r. That's a good baseline. Since you are in Canada it may need less. 
http://hmfracing.com/shop/pipes/kawasaki/brute-force-750-05-11


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I agree with Waddaman, jets are jets, no difference in dynojet or oem, just numbers. The needles on the other hand, well they do have a different taper to them, some people like them, but most will tell you they are junk. I also say they are junk. I have never had any problems out of my dynojets, they work just as well as the stock ones. The taper on the jets makes no difference at all, all that matters is the size of the hole in it..:bigok: And five sizes different from front to back is a VERY big jump, usually one or two sizes different is the norm.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I should add in here, I don't know if it was the extra hole drilled in the bottom of the slide, or the needles from the dynojet kit but it made my brute with a full big gun and 2" snorkel wayyyy more throttle responsive. (I believe it was the hole in the slide)


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> I should add in here, I don't know if it was the extra hole drilled in the bottom of the slide, or the needles from the dynojet kit but it made my brute with a full big gun and 2" snorkel wayyyy more throttle responsive. (I believe it was the hole in the slide)


I've contemplated drilling the slides in mine but haven't talked myself into it yet. Can't exactly undo that very easily if it doesn't work out lol.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> I should add in here, I don't know if it was the extra hole drilled in the bottom of the slide, or the needles from the dynojet kit but it made my brute with a full big gun and 2" snorkel wayyyy more throttle responsive. (I believe it was the hole in the slide)


.

Agreed!!!!

My 06 750 is all jetted with Dynojet and it works incredible needles and all. I also drilled the slides and it seems to have a pile of snap.


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info! I did check on the HFM site but couldnt find what jets i needed. Il have a try and see how it goes! My bike is too rich now so maybe it will be just fine whit out rejetting. Beside going on the dyno, i do i know if my bike good to go?


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

No issues here with the dynojet kit.

I will add that I have read if you clip the factory spring it also increases throttle response.


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

So after doing a comparaison between the dyno and hmf recommandation thats what i have: 
Hmf= 142f 150r
Dyno= 150f 155r

Which one shoul i go whit? Im below 3000 feet and i only have a uni filter, dynatec cdi and the full hmf... Its quite a big diff between the 2. Im planning on doing this tonight so any suggestion is welcome!!! Thanks!!! By the way, the numb in the recommandation are all for dyno jet!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The HMF site is going by Klein number's. If your using a Dynojet kit I'd start with a 146f 150r needle on the 4th notch 2.5 on air fuel if you still have a little miss at 1/4 throttle go to a 40 pilot. I'm running all Klein 170f 170r 40 pilots 2 #4 washers under the needles air fuel 2.75 turns that's running a Muzzy Pro Dynatek and UNI Filter and that's real close.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

Good thanks! So far im foing to try what dyno says... 150 and 155 whit two washer on the 4th notch, 2.5 on the screw. For some reason, the old jet in it were bigger... Maybe jet for winter. Will see how it goes but i have ro get new screw before i can try it... I strip some


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

No they're not bigger Klein uses a different numbering system. Here's the chart









KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I think your gonna be a little fat running the 150/155. And you don't use washers with the dynojet needles that's why they have clips and notches.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

Ill be working on it today! Ill try what you said first then whit the 146 150. In the kit i have, i put a Clip on the 4th notch but there is also two little washer provided.


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

So now my exhaust is glowing red... Iam gonna check my spark plug tonight but if i need to rejet, how do i know whit jet to upgrade and by how much? Or should i just jump to 150f and 155r?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If you're glowing red then it's running real lean.. Need to jump up a couple sizes and see how it does..


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

so i went whit the 150 and 155 and look good so far. I feel like it's missing a little bit of tork at low speed so im planning on going 40 on the pilot jet, wich should come in tomorrow but i have aquestion... when i give a little bit off gaz from a stop, a little puff of black smoke come out...Really just a little but enough that i saw it. I read that black smoke would come out if too rich so i guess upgrading the pilot to 40 might not help at all. Any suggestion??


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

just remember better a little rich than a little lean.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutequebec said:


> Ill be working on it today! Ill try what you said first then whit the 146 150. In the kit i have, i put a Clip on the 4th notch but there is also two little washer provided.


those two little washers go on top of the clip, they take up most of the gap between the clip and the plastic piece the spring sits on , its better if you you can reduce that movement all together, basically if you dont the needle is left with space to move up and down , between clip postions if that makes sense to you. Shim it up real good, drop the needle in the slide, drop the plastic piece in after that , then while holding the plastic piece down see if you can move the needle up and down any. Seems silly im sure , but check it out before final assembly


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutequebec said:


> so i went whit the 150 and 155 and look good so far. I feel like it's missing a little bit of tork at low speed so im planning on going 40 on the pilot jet, wich should come in tomorrow but i have aquestion... when i give a little bit off gaz from a stop, a little puff of black smoke come out...Really just a little but enough that i saw it. I read that black smoke would come out if too rich so i guess upgrading the pilot to 40 might not help at all. Any suggestion??


your pilot jet function is going to come in at start up , idle, and from idle to throttle transition. In a nut shell. How does it start up? Are you having to use the choke? Does it stumble when you go from idle to giving it throttle? Does it rev crisp or rev and return to a high idle? Idle really low? Real simple test, crank it and let it warm up, screw the piolt screws in until they bottom, if the engine rpm doesnt drop and make the engine seem like it wants to die, the current pilot jet is too big, after that screw each out counting the turns, if it takes 3.5 or more turns to get the highest engine rpm , then you need to go to a larger pilot. 1 3/4 up to 3 - 3.5 turns out will be ideal and average. Hope that helps


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I do have the 2 washer on the needle but i just went whit the instruction of the kit, didnt do that moving test whit the plastic part on. I need to use the choke when i start it up but it look like it's running fine after. I use the choke to get it started and i remove it right after. My srcew is 2 1/2 turn out and i have the pilot 38. I looks good so far when moving but it's just that little puff on departure..lol. Ill do my best to play w/ the screw while idling but holy those screw are ard to access


----------

